# List of canadian acoustic guitar builders/luthiers?



## rounDSound (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone have/know the whereabouts of a list containing canadian guitar companies and active luthiers in canada?


----------



## rounDSound (Jan 14, 2007)

never mind..just found the list on the main page of the website.:wave:


----------

